# No work available to process? And what about temperatures?



## Black Panther (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm getting the i7 so generously gifted by mjkmike to crunch, yet I keep getting this. Am I doing something wrong? I have 3 other pc's (dual cores) crunching regularly without any probs.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 26, 2012)

WCG has been a lot up and down lately. Try refreshing now and then. (Advanced view)


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 26, 2012)

OK it's solved, up and running 

I get to solve cooling on this system though, it aches my heart to see the cpu temperature at 77 degrees!


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 26, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> OK it's solved, up and running
> 
> I get to solve cooling on this system though, it aches my heart to see the cpu temperature at 77 degrees!



I always did push pull with that cooler.  Also you can bring down the vcore I think it was set for when I ran at 4.2 with a h70 push pull cooling it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 27, 2012)

What is the ambient temp?


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What is the ambient temp?



I have the AC running in the room. Without it the ambient temp would be between 32-35 degrees but that would be unbearable. I have it at 25 degrees centigrade and with that ambient temperature while crunching 100% the temperatures don't go over 75 degrees.

Still... 75 degrees is too much when compared to what I'm accustomed to...

My E8400 @ 4Ghz is always in the high 50's  maximum at 100% cpu usage. 

Perhaps these i7's can safely withstand these high temps?



mjkmike said:


> I always did push pull with that cooler.  Also you can bring down the vcore I think it was set for when I ran at 4.2 with a h70 push pull cooling it.



I'm overwhelmed.

This bios is so different from that of my old P5B that I don't know where to start.. 



What I did was set the pci-e to 100Mhz because it was still on auto..

Am I right in saying that everything is on auto here?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 2, 2012)

BP I have a Giga x58, albeit a slightly higher model but Bios will be similar, happy to help with some settings if you need any.

Take a look at this little baby on air, albeit with HT off, the board can give you some decent results if the CPU is upto it......


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2012)

Glad to see you have it working 

Honestly, 77c isn't too bad, that's about what I ran my i7 at most of the time--and two of my C2Ds are in the low 70s (admittedly, one of them is a laptop).  Intel's maximum temperature is 105c, so you have plenty of headroom


----------

